# Hurst Hemi Under Glass



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This was built from the Model King re-release of the Hurst Hemi Under Glass. It's a pretty simple kit without alot of parts. I used Slixx decals instead of the kit decals and I wired the engine. This was also my first time trying to do a fading paint job. 





































Here's a couple of pics of the engine:


















The decals came with the sponsors for under the car as well. Unfortunately, in order for this to fit, it would have to connect to the front springs, which would be a little unrealistic. I figured I would use this as a small advertising sign for the car instead. 










And what good would a wheel-stander be without a picture of it doing a wheelie?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Never did a fade paint job, before??? Looks very nicely done for your first time. Well Done, Scott. The wheelie shot is awesome


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree, the fade looks great as does the whole build. Wish it were on my shelf.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DAMN! Thats a nice build!!!!

VERY nice work on the fade gold paint! That turned out VERY well! 

Now if I could just score me a "street" version '66 to '69 Cuda, I'd be happy. not interested in a race car, (or at least till after I got a street version, first LOL)

NICE car Scott!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I like how it came out. This was one to keep me occupied while I was working on the other project I've got going. Sometimes it's nice to have something that you can work on while you're waiting for something else to set up or dry on a different build.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I second, and third and fourth, possibly even fith that notion! I got a few projects going and model in circles, start one one, set it aside as something needs to dry glue or paint, doesn't matter, pick up the second and do work on it till it gets to the point something needs to dry , and so on and so forth.....

Then I hear from my wife, Gawd, you got a few projects going all at once, and your palnning to start another one? YEP, thats how I roll!


----------



## 12Blacktop (Jun 30, 2014)

-Hemi- said:


> I second, and third and fourth, possibly even fith that notion! I got a few projects going and model in circles, start one one, set it aside as something needs to dry glue or paint, doesn't matter, pick up the second and do work on it till it gets to the point something needs to dry , and so on and so forth.....
> 
> Then I hear from my wife, Gawd, you got a few projects going all at once, and your palnning to start another one? YEP, thats how I roll!


 
Thats how every true experienced modeler rolls. :thumbsup: I got about 8 or 9 going on myself right now.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

*Polaroids I took in the late 60s or early 70s*


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great! Nice build on it!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice fade on the paint! This is something I need more practice with. 

My favorite pic is the engine, looks real...


----------

